# Build error



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone had this issue compiling aosp on ubuntu 12.04? http://pastebin.com/QE2rN69w


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't actually see an error there. A file was modified, but that's not an error.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

well it returns to command prompt so should i run make -j4 otapackage again?


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tried running make again and still same thing.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would have to know all the steps you were taking before what you put on paste bin along with any output. Your output from pastebin so far doesn't say you have an error though from what you have shown at least. Build errors are pretty explicit.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Building in Ubuntu 12.04. Synced with release branch of ICS 4.0.4. Have everything setup just like I did in other versions of ubuntu and don't remember this issue shall I say. Ran build/envsetup.sh then lunch select 10 for Toro then make -j4 otapackage. It runs checking build tools for about 10 seconds then thats what i get. Tried make clean and started over but of course same thing. I am still a noob at this but have compiled a few builds with no issues on Zorin OS which is based on ubuntu 11.04.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Look at build/core/main.mk, line 529. Did you change something? If not, I would rm -rf it and re-sync. Try build again.

Don't think it'll fix it buty it's where I'd start. MAybe the way your are using copy_files?


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

5 Mins of searching and seems PRODUCT_COPY_FILES is depreciated. Use BUILD_PREBUILT.

http://www.kandroid....d_cookbook.html

Hope it gets you heading the correct direction.


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks man. I Googled it with no clear answer. That's the first thing I did was look at line 529. Didn't change anything but I'll try changing it to pre built.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is my main.mk line 529 $(call assert-product-vars, __STASHED)


----------

